# Post Time Skip Sasuke vs Fire Lord Ozai



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

we all saw that bullshit one sided thread of Chuunin exams Sasuke vs Ozai. Well heres a more realistic one

Sasuke can use whatever hes been seen using other than Curse Seal. Keep in mind this is Shippuden sasuke, vs Fire Lord Ozai, without the meteor. 

My verdict: Sasuke rapes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2009)

Sasuke kills himself to save Ozai the trouble.

This is just as one sided as Chuunin exams Sasuke vs Ozai but in the opposite direction.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke kills himself to save Ozai the trouble.
> 
> This is just as one sided as Chuunin exams Sasuke vs Ozai but in the opposite direction.



Hows it one sided? Sasuke has access to all his skills, Ozai has access to all of his aswell.

And nice unrealistic post, your not a very good debater.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Ozai stomps.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2009)

> Hows it one sided? Sasuke has access to all his skills, Ozai has access to all of his aswell.



The Comet power is what gives Ozai his bite. Without it he's powerful but not enough so that he's a credible threat to the Sauce at his strongest.




> And nice unrealistic post, you*'*r*e* not a very good debater.



I dare say I'm a better debater than you are, but that's neither here nor there given that it was clearly a joke(not unlike this thread).


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

This is one sided garbage too, you hypocrite. Comet Ozai is the only version worth putting in a battle.

Put in CS2 and Comet, then we'll call it a fight.


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ozai stomp still. You know why because he still has *Sozin's Comet* not some stupid meteor.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> This is one sided garbage too, you hypocrite. Comet Ozai is the only version worth putting in a battle.
> 
> Put in CS2 and Comet, then we'll call it a fight.



I'll take this as concession.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> Ozai stomp still. You know why because he still has *Sozin's Comet* not some stupid meteor.



You know what i meant.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Post-skip Sasuke murders Ozai with our without his comet.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

Ozai shows most of his feats with Sozin's Comet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2009)

Really without comet power i'm inclined to give this Sasuke, as much as I hate to say it.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2009)

Sasuke Krinn snipes himself.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

So, Ozai raped Sasuke in that other thread, thus Ozai > Sasuke 



Nihonjin said:


> Post-skip Sasuke murders Ozai with our without his comet.





Sasuke would take it in the ass if Ozai had the Comet, no matter what version it is.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So, Ozai raped Sasuke in that other thread, thus Ozai > Sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that YOU can't come up with a logical reason for Ozai to win, pretty much shows your "debate" with me is over. just spamming "Ozai wins" does not make it so.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm at awe at how butthurt you are Rosuto.

I'm going to stop before I get banned though.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2009)

I made this thread you dick rider. Check it. Also I wont comment on who wins as it would conflict with my own thread.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm at awe at how butthurt you are Rosuto.
> 
> I'm going to stop before I get banned though.



Oh please! XD! After seeing your posts in that Doomsday thread, its kinda clear your not a debater either.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Sasuke would take it in the ass if Ozai had the Comet, no matter what version it is.



Not really.

If they start close to each other the fight will be over before it even begins due to Genjutsu. And if they start further away, Sasuke could:

1) Blitz the fuck out of him because he's that fast
2) Summon Manda and watch him being eaten
3) Summon Manda as a distraction and Chidori impale Ozai in his back

I mean honestly, Ozai is just a slower, dumber, less destructive Deidara.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Valgaav said:


> I made this thread you dick rider. Check it. Also I wont comment on who wins as it would conflict with my own thread.



Actually you made a crippled Sasuke vs Ozai with Comet powers. 

GTFO my thread. 

Its like common knowledge that Sasuke ownz Ozai in under 30 seconds.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> The fact that YOU can't come up with a logical reason for Ozai to win, pretty much shows your "debate" with me is over. just spamming "Ozai wins" does not make it so.
> 
> I'm in awe at how stupid _YOU_ are.



Oh yeah big debate this thread is. I dont see you adressing the other thousand posts of how this is one sided garbage too. There is no debate here, as this is a spite thread against Ozai. Once again, you refuse to adress the point I raised, and continue with your butthurt bullshit. Either make the thread debatable or


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Oh please! XD! After seeing your posts in that Doomsday thread, its kinda clear your not a debater either.





Really? Lol! After seeing you're posts its kinda clear that you're a idiotic Narutard who can't accept Sasuke losing.

Besides, Rosuto you barely debate at all.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Oh yeah big debate this thread is. I dont see you adressing the other thousand posts of how this is one sided garbage too. There is no debate here, as this is a spite thread against Ozai. Once again, you refuse to adress the point I raised, and continue with your butthurt bullshit. Either make the thread debatable or



Take your own advice man! Ozai is not FAST ENOUGH to touch sasuke. 

^ There I have countered anything you have said.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Really? Lol! After seeing you're posts its kinda clear that you're a idiotic Narutard who can't accept Sasuke losing.
> 
> Besides, Rosuto you barely debate at all.



I'm not a Narutard, i don't even hold the show that high up in terms of power. I think you the one with the problem, you can't except Sasuke winning/or Ozai losing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto is afraid to debate in anything besides spite threads though.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Take your own advice man! Ozai is not FAST ENOUGH to touch sasuke.
> 
> ^ There I have countered anything you have said.



That's not the problem with this thread. The problem is lack of Comet, which is the only way he can fight. If not, he is just fodder for most verses, which is why everybody's biting your head off about it.



Nihonjin said:


> Not really.
> 
> If they start close to each other the fight will be over before it even begins due to Genjutsu. And if they start further away, Sasuke could:
> 
> ...



Distance decided. If he's in Genjutsu range, Sasuke has a chance at winning, if not, Manda eats a giant fire wave, and Sasuke gets one too.

Not really, Deidara solos villages, Ozai solos countries.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Not really, Deidara solos villages,* Ozai solos countries*.



Only with a Comet that comes like once every 100 years.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Distance decided. If he's in Genjutsu range, Sasuke has a chance at winning would utterly destroy Ozai





> if not, Manda eats a giant fire wave, and Sasuke gets one too.



Ozai's not fast enough and you know it.



> Not really, Deidara solos villages, Ozai solos countries.



Deidara solos NARUTO villages. He'd solo the entire Avatarverse with ease if given enough clay.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Only with a Comet that comes like once every 100 years.



Yah, and without it he falls to like 99% of verses, which is why you need to add that shit, pronto.



Nihonjin said:


> Ozai's not fast enough and you know it.



Ozai's not fast enough to strike down a giant snake staring him dead in the face? 



> Deidara solos NARUTO villages. He'd solo the entire Avatarverse with ease if given enough clay.





This is ridiculous. Earth Kingdom > any of the 5 Villages. Deidara would get Avatar Statestomped before that shit happens.

Deidara cant even take down Ba Sing Se let alone the ENTIRE Avatarverse.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is a bitter combination of butthurt and tears.

Sasuke rapes this thread just so you know. Lol genjutsu and all that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2009)

Dark Schneider randomly shows up and kills both of them.

Why Dark Schneider? I don't know. He was the first name that came to mind.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

Give Ozai his comet and this a good match. :ho


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Actually you made a crippled Sasuke vs Ozai with Comet powers.
> 
> GTFO my thread.
> 
> Its like common knowledge that Sasuke ownz Ozai in under 30 seconds.



If you know that then why make the thread? Loser.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

Valgaav said:


> If you know that then why make the thread? Loser.



Ask yourself that question, since you are no diffrent than me.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Ask yourself that question, since you are no diffrent than me.



Why not edit the thread so it's prime Ozai and prime Sasuke?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually we are nothing alike. You made this thread knowing who would win, I made my thread trying to make it as even as possible between Naruto and Avatar.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Ozai's not fast enough to strike down a giant snake staring him dead in the face?



I'm talking about the hitting Sasuke part.



> This is ridiculous. *Earth Kingdom > any of the 5 Villages. *Deidara would get Avatar Statestomped before that shit happens.



I don't know whether I should laugh or cry, are you serious?



> Deidara cant even take down Ba Sing Se let alone the ENTIRE Avatarverse.



Tell me again why flying over the city and throwing C3s at it wouldn't work? 
They can't shoot him out of the sky and they sure as hell can't stop a C3 bomb from leveling their entire city. (They wouldn't even know what it is anyway)

He'd pretty much continue like that through the entire Avatarverse. (possibly using different bombs)


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> I'm talking about the hitting Sasuke part.



AoE stomps.



> I don't know whether I should laugh or cry, are you serious?



You get a good view of the Earth Kingdom when Ozai burns it down. You get a good view of Konoha and Suna a lot of times. Kumo was also seen.

Earth Kingdom is bigger, no lie.



> Tell me again why flying over the city and throwing C3s at it wouldn't work?
> They can't shoot him out of the sky and they sure as hell can't stop a C3 bomb from leveling their entire city. (They wouldn't even know what it is anyway)
> 
> He'd pretty much continue like that through the entire Avatarverse. (possibly using different bombs)



lol at him not dying of chakra exhaustion after the second one. Also, They can just make Earth shield to block. Solid earth > sand. Sand > C3. Earthbending > C3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

Playing devils advocate here. C3 microscopic bombs would be able to kill everyone in the avatar verse and they wouldn't be able to see them since they are microscopic.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Playing devils advocate here. C3 microscopic bombs would be able to kill everyone in the avatar verse and they wouldn't be able to see them since they are microscopic.



Microscopic bombs are C*4*. I win due to your inaccuracy :ho:ho

But, we're discussing AoE. C3, that shit he used in Suna, vs Comet-powered Ozai's strongest fireblast. It was able to burn through a country in seconds.

Make of that what you will


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> AoE stomps.



Again, he's not fast enough, he wouldn't even know where to aim because he can't follow Sasuke.



> You get a good view of the Earth Kingdom when Ozai burns it down. You get a good view of Konoha and Suna a lot of times. Kumo was also seen.
> 
> Earth Kingdom is bigger, no lie.



I wasn't talking about size and it didn't seem like you were.



> lol at him not dying of chakra exhaustion after the second one. Also, They can just make Earth shield to block. Solid earth > sand. Sand > C3. Earthbending > C3



- Deidara did not show any signs of exhaustion after using C3 so lol @ him dying from a second one

- The earth benders wouldn't even know what a C3 is, so why would they make an entire shield around the city?

- To make such a shield would require teamwork on an unprecedented scale because one bender could never even hope to make such a shield, so prove to me they're even capable of doing such a thing

- lol @ acting as if Gaara's sand is normal sand, the Earthbender's shield wouldn't hold (but it doesn't matter because they wouldn't even put one up)

I'm interested in how you think they could possibly stop him though.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought C4 was Deidara's suicide blast?

In terms of AoE Comet Powered Ozai>>>> Deidara.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I thought C4 was Deidara's suicide blast?



C4 was the micronukes. C0 was suicide.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Again, he's not fast enough, he wouldn't even know where to aim because he can't follow Sasuke.



Why wouldnt he? All he has to do is shoot an AoE a the start. Sasuke can escape such a huge attack. GG Sauce



> I wasn't talking about size and it didn't seem like you were.



Then what were you talking about?



> - Deidara did not show any signs of exhaustion after using C3 so lol @ him dying from a second one



Well, Deidara would die after a few.



> - The earth benders wouldn't even know what a C3 is, so why would they make an entire shield around the city?



If they see some giant shit exploding over their country..yeah, they'll know it's a nuke.



> - To make such a shield would require teamwork on an unprecedented scale because one bender could never even hope to make such a shield, so prove to me they're even capable of doing such a thing



One Earthbender is capable of shields of great size. All of them working together..

 at them not being able to block C3



> - lol @ acting as if Gaara's sand is normal sand, the Earthbender's shield wouldn't hold (but it doesn't matter because they wouldn't even put one up)



Eart shield is strong enough to hold.



Platinum said:


> I thought C4 was Deidara's suicide blast?
> 
> In terms of AoE Comet Powered Ozai>>>> Deidara.



C0 is the Jihad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> C4 was the micronukes. C0 was suicide.



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Why wouldnt he? All he has to do is shoot an AoE a the start. Sasuke can escape such a huge attack. GG Sauce



If Sasuke disappears from his sight as soon as the fight starts, do you honestly think Ozai'd fire a forward AoE in a random direction? No. He'd be looking for Sasuke and by the time he'd find him he'd be as dead as the samurai in last weeks chapter.



> Then what were you talking about?



Power.



> Well, Deidara would die after a few.



Proof? Besides, he wouldn't continue until he died from exhaustion when he could easily retreat and come back to finish the job when he's well rested.



> If they see some giant shit exploding over their country..yeah, they'll know it's a nuke.



The first city he hits would be absolutely clueless and reduced to dust in record time. The other cities might see a giant explosion, but would they know it's a nuke? No, because they don't have nukes. All they would know is that it's a giant explosion, they wouldn't know it was a giant bird in the sky that caused it, which means they'd be just as defenseless as the first city.



> One Earthbender is capable of shields of great size. All of them working together..
> 
> at them not being able to block C3



Alright, what's the biggest shield they've ever made and what's the strongest thing they've ever blocked?

[edit]

I'm tired, going to bed. We'll continue this tomorrow.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 24, 2009)

OP, I'm tempted to neg you (1st time I'll ever neg someone) because you made a topic where The Sauce actually wins.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> OP, I'm tempted to neg you (1st time I'll ever neg someone) because you made a topic where The Sauce actually wins.



"Oh noes a character I hate won a hypothetical match on an internet debate forum must fire neg cannonz"


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> "Oh noes a character I hate won a hypothetical match on an internet debate forum must fire neg cannonz"



Oh noes, I told a funny on teh interwebz.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> If Sasuke disappears from his sight as soon as the fight starts, do you honestly think Ozai'd fire a forward AoE in a random direction? No. He'd be looking for Sasuke and by the time he'd find him he'd be as dead as the samurai in last weeks chapter.



Sasuke isnt fast enough to disappear from anyone's sight.



> Power.



K, well. Crushing Konoha (the city, not the population) is a less impressive feat than crushing the Earth Kingdom.



> Proof? Besides, he wouldn't continue until he died from exhaustion when he could easily retreat and come back to finish the job when he's well rested.



And there's the difference. Ozai had enough power to continuously rain fire down on Earth Kingdom and fight an almighty battle with Aang.



> The first city he hits would be absolutely clueless and reduced to dust in record time. The other cities might see a giant explosion, but would they know it's a nuke? No, because they don't have nukes. All they would know is that it's a giant explosion, they wouldn't know it was a giant bird in the sky that caused it, which means they'd be just as defenseless as the first city.



They see giant explosion. They defend.



> Alright, what's the biggest shield they've ever made and what's the strongest thing they've ever blocked?



Dunno. Look it up in the morning, going to bed right now.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> Oh noes, I told a funny on teh interwebz.



I was just kidding my man, all is good here .


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasuke takes this, he wins due to superior speed and genjutsu.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a good thread
Im serious I pos repped the OP 

mostly cause I think he already got negged in this thread but meh.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasuke loses for being sasuke


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasuke goes emo even in a bloodlusted state over Konoha and Kirin's his own wrist.


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 25, 2009)

All I need to say is 

Cause I am  like that.

Platinum, you should have done the same


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Sasuke isnt fast enough to disappear from anyone's sight.



[naruto=307]14[/naruto]

Really? He blitzed Naruto (and bystanders). And this is a stronger Naruto than the one that was able to keep up with pre-skip Sasuke who is as fast as weightless Lee. (and that's being humble, he was most likely faster during his fight with Naruto)

So again, yes, he will disappear from Ozai's sight and kill him before the FireLord has any idea what's going on.



> K, well. Crushing Konoha (the city, not the population) is a less impressive feat than crushing the Earth Kingdom.



Not necessarily. Besides, the aftermath of Ozai's sea of fire didn't look that impressive to me. (but feel free to refresh my memory)



> And there's the difference. *Ozai had enough power to continuously rain fire down on Earth Kingdom and fight an almighty battle with Aang.*



You're acting like that's a feat, it's not. It's because bending works in a different way than Naruto jutsu, it doesn't drain you.

But why exactly would that matter? Deidara would still destroy their entire verse.



> They see giant explosion. They defend.



Defend from what and defend how?

They wouldn't be like :

_OMG A GIANT EXPLOSION! MAKE A GIANT ROOF OVER THE CITY TO PREVENT SAVE US FROM AIR ATTACKS!!_ 

No, they would do exactly what they did when the firenation attacked. They man their great walls and monitor everyone coming in and going out of the city, only to suffer the same fate as the first city and have a bomb dropped on their heads. Which also means that the people who figure out what causes these giant explosions won't live to tell about it.



> Dunno. Look it up in the morning, going to bed right now.



No, that's up to you. You're the one claiming their shields are powerful enough. prove it. Show me they've shielded from something as destructive as a C3.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> [naruto=307]14[/naruto]
> 
> Really? He blitzed Naruto (and bystanders). And this is a stronger Naruto than the one that was able to keep up with pre-skip Sasuke who is as fast as weightless Lee. (and that's being humble, he was most likely faster during his fight with Naruto)



He is not faster than Lee 

That's laughable. Kisame was able to see and block against Gai. Gai's speed > Sasuke's. Ozai uses AoE. GG Sauce



> So again, yes, he will disappear from Ozai's sight and kill him before the FireLord has any idea what's going on.



Nope, Ozai stomps.



> Not necessarily. Besides, the aftermath of Ozai's sea of fire didn't look that impressive to me. (but feel free to refresh my memory)



It left a wake of destroyed trees and dead land. C3 couldnt break through sand 



> You're acting like that's a feat, it's not. It's because bending works in a different way than Naruto jutsu, it doesn't drain you.
> 
> But why exactly would that matter? Deidara would still destroy their entire verse.



No he wouldnt.

Defend from what and defend how?



> They wouldn't be like :
> 
> _OMG A GIANT EXPLOSION! MAKE A GIANT ROOF OVER THE CITY TO PREVENT SAVE US FROM AIR ATTACKS!!_
> 
> No, they would do exactly what they did when the firenation attacked. They man their great walls and monitor everyone coming in and going out of the city, only to suffer the same fate as the first city and have a bomb dropped on their heads. Which also means that the people who figure out what causes these giant explosions won't live to tell about it.



Why would they man their walls if they see an *overhead* nuke?



> No, that's up to you. You're the one claiming their shields are powerful enough. prove it. Show me they've shielded from something as destructive as a C3.



Earthbending has blocked Comet Fireblasts. Earthbending horribly stomps C3.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> He is not faster than Lee



He was as fast as weightless Lee when fighting Gaara and during the Naruto fight he had CS2 so I'm willing to bet he was faster. I don't see how that's funny.



> That's laughable. Kisame was able to see and block against Gai. Gai's speed > Sasuke's. Ozai uses AoE. GG Sauce



Wait, Kisame could see Gai so because of that Ozai can see Sasuke? How does that even comes close to making any sense at all?



> Nope, Ozai stomps.



Amazing argument.



> It left a wake of destroyed trees and dead land. C3 couldnt break through sand



Gaara's sand =/= normal sand.

Or do you honestly think a bomb that could level a village couldn't break through a layer of normal sand?




> No he wouldnt.



Yeah? Who would stop him then?



> Why would they man their walls if they see an *overhead* nuke?



Because they don't see an overhead nuke. An explosion in the distance doesn't equal an air attack. And a giant bird in the sky doesn't equal a massive city leveling bomb. They wouldn't know what they're up against until it's too late.



> Earthbending has blocked Comet Fireblasts. Earthbending horribly stomps C3.



You're a troll aren't you? Either that or you're retarded. Take your pick.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> He was as fast as weightless Lee when fighting Gaara and during the Naruto fight he had CS2 so I'm willing to bet he was faster. I don't see how that's funny.
> 
> Wait, Kisame could see Gai so because of that Ozai can see Sasuke? How does that even comes close to making any sense at all?



Gai's speed > Sasuke's. Kisame doesnt have any Sharingan or Byakugan. He still saw and reacted to Gai. Ozai does the same. GG Sauce.



> Gaara's sand =/= normal sand.
> 
> Or do you honestly think a bomb that could level a village couldn't break through a layer of normal sand?



Gaara's sand is the sand that's in his gourd. The rest is normal sand. The sand he used to block C3 was sand from the desert. Thus it was normal sand.



> Yeah? Who would stop him then?



The countless pissed off Earthbenders.



> Because they don't see an overhead nuke. An explosion in the distance doesn't equal an air attack. And a giant bird in the sky doesn't equal a massive city leveling bomb. They wouldn't know what they're up against until it's too late.



Right. Deidara drops a nuke on Ba Sing Se. Earthbenders, instead of immediately forming a shield of rock, man the wall for a frontal attack 

Nice gimping/turning to idiots/CISing of Ba Sing Se thar 



> You're a troll aren't you? Either that or you're retarded. Take your pick.



I _thought_ you wouldnt be able to counter


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Gai's speed > Sasuke's. Kisame doesnt have any Sharingan or Byakugan. He still saw and reacted to Gai. Ozai does the same. GG Sauce.



Kisame =/= Ozai





> Gaara's sand is the sand that's in his gourd. The rest is normal sand. The sand he used to block C3 was sand from the desert. Thus it was normal sand.



Again, a layer of normal sound wouldn't hold against a village leveling explosion.



> The countless pissed off Earthbenders.



How?



> Right. Deidara drops a nuke on Ba Sing Se. Earthbenders, instead of immediately forming a shield of rock, man the wall for a frontal attack



If Ba Sing Se is the first city he attacks, of course they won't man the walls, I never said that (or didn't mean to at least). But they won't immediately form a rock shield. Why? Because a flying bird does not equal a massive bomb. They might try to shoot it out of the air, but they won't know what it is until it literally blows up in their faces and wipes them off the map.

Then the _next city_ Deidara flies too, will have likely seen the explosion and because they don't know what it is, they'll man the walls and get nuked as well. This continues until the entire earth kingdom is destroyed.




> I _thought_ you wouldnt be able to counter


----------



## Densoro (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey, perception speed isn't equal across all verses. Kisame regularly keeps up with people moving at stereotypical shounen speeds. From what I've seen of Avatar, Ozai doesn't. His perception speed would be on the same general tier as his movement speed: human.


----------



## Plague (Aug 25, 2009)

Referee said:


> Cubey, perception speed isn't equal across all verses. Kisame regularly keeps up with people moving at stereotypical shounen speeds. From what I've seen of Avatar, Ozai doesn't. His perception speed would be on the same general tier as his movement speed: human.



Why did you neg me?


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Whatever, Ozai still burned through a country in seconds. Deidara would get shitstomped after his first city.

FYI, normal sand DID hold back that nuke, thus why C3 wont work.

Sasuke isnt as fast as you make him out to be, he'll be crushed by an AoE. If he does disappear, Ozai'll just destroy everything. Comet Ozai would stomp Sasuke, base would not.


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jigglypuff vs. Ozai sans comet = Jigglypuff owning.  why compare him with Shippuuden sauce?  Sasuke here also has fire for days, also has lightening but also has inextinguishable black flame and  _g e n j u t s u _ 
This seems like no contest.


----------



## Plague (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Whatever, Ozai still burned through a country in seconds. Deidara would get shitstomped after his first city.
> 
> FYI, *normal sand* DID hold back that nuke, thus why C3 wont work.
> 
> Sasuke isnt as fast as you make him out to be, he'll be crushed by an AoE. If he does disappear, Ozai'll just destroy everything. Comet Ozai would stomp Sasuke, base would not.



I'm pretty sure it was chakra infused. And even with the comet, sasuke would obliterate Ozai. Sasuke is FASTER. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Power is nothing if you miss.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I'm pretty sure it was chakra infused. And even with the comet, sasuke would obliterate Ozai. Sasuke is FASTER.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How would he miss. His AoE is multi city block level w/ Comet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasuke's always got Kirin and Amaterasu to fall back on tbh.

And I don't expect pre-comet Ozai to have as much power and AoE attacks as post-comet Ozai.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

^ lol. Ozai is nothing without comet, I was arguing for Comet powered Ozai.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Whatever, *Ozai still burned through a country in seconds.* Deidara would get shitstomped after his first city.



Not really, he barely burned through a football field when Aang stepped in.



> FYI, *normal sand DID hold back that nuke*, thus why C3 wont work.



You're in denial.



> Sasuke isnt as fast as you make him out to be,



He's fast enough to blitz Naruto & Sakura post-skip so he's fast enough to blitz Ozai. This isn't even debatable.



> If he does disappear, Ozai'll just destroy everything.



There is no 'if' he disappears. And Ozai will be dead before he can lift his arm to shoot his AoE.


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Not really, he barely burned through a football field when Aang stepped in.





He destroyed the Earth Kingdom then fought Aang, you cant even question this, cuz we saw him do it.



> You're in denial.



I had already explained why that statement was true 



> He's fast enough to blitz Naruto & Sakura post-skip so he's fast enough to blitz Ozai. This isn't even debatable.



lol Sakura.

And no, that feat is inconsistent with the rest of his speed in Part 2, because he never displayed or used that speed again. Thus, it's an unknown.



> There is no 'if' he disappears. And Ozai will be dead before he can lift his arm to shoot his AoE.



Ah yes, I forgot about Sasuke's almighty Omnipresense ability ...

Sasuke disappears, Ozai blows up everything. GG Sasuke.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> He destroyed the Earth Kingdom then fought Aang, you cant even question this, cuz we saw him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her face
Her face
Slashes a lvl 2 curse seal user 7-8 times before he can react.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 25, 2009)

Short Answer: 

Long answer: 

Real Answer: Since Ozai's only comet-less feats are a single lightning bolt and scarring Zuko, there's no possible way to conceive this is in any way a balanced or fair fight.

OBD answer:  Rape stomp.  Saucegay wins.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Aug 25, 2009)

Who dares put any comet-less Avatar Fire Bender against a Kage-level ninja. This is a hard molestation.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> He destroyed the Earth Kingdom then fought Aang, you cant even question this, cuz we saw him do it.



He scorched a bit of land sure, but destroyed the Earth Kingdom? You're highly exaggerating, or I'm forgetting something.



> I had already explained why that statement was true



Oh yes, because small layers of sand can stop nukes? It's not regular sand. It's chakra enhanced. (or it wouldn't even be moving)



> lol Sakura.



Sakura >>>> Ozai in terms of reaction speed...



> And no, that feat is inconsistent with the rest of his speed in Part 2, because he never displayed or used that speed again. Thus, it's an unknown.



He defeated God knows how many ninja without getting touched, he blitzed that cursed seal guy, both Deidara and Madara commented on his speed and he pulled a Houdini on Deidara's suicide bomb. 

The only thing that changed during those scenes is whose eyes we were watching through. It's consistent.



> Ah yes, I forgot about Sasuke's almighty Omnipresense ability ...
> 
> Sasuke disappears, Ozai blows up everything. GG Sasuke.



Ozai can't blow up everything it's not an omni-directional AoE.

And as I've said before, Ozai has no reason to randomly start blasting in all directions because Sasuke disappeared. He would wonder what happened to him and possibly even look for him. The last thing he'd think of is _'Hmm, he might be moving so fast that my eyes can't keep track of him! '_. Why? Because in his verse those speeds are completely unheard and probably considered impossible. So yeah, he'd be cut in half before he comes to that conclusion, and even if he immediately does what you say he'll do he would get cut in half before he'd be able to lift his arm.

Not to mention that even if Ozai manages to pull off a blast Sasuke can't dodge, he could just shield from it like he did Deidaras first attack.

[naruto=356]11[/naruto]
[naruto=356]12[/naruto]
[naruto=356]16[/naruto]


----------



## Marsala (Aug 25, 2009)

Without the comet, the best firebenders' fire is only on the same level as B-ranked Katon jutsu, which we all know is practically worthless in the Narutoverse. Lightning is a different story, but any high-level Naruto character could dodge it without too much trouble.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 25, 2009)

Not that Ozai can actually win, I just like to nitpick but:



> Without the comet, the best firebenders' fire is only on the same level as B-ranked Katon jutsu, which we all know is practically worthless in the Narutoverse.


 Katon jutsus in general are utterly worthless in the Narutoverse. The only katon jutsu that's ever actually done damage to its target is Amaterasu, and even that is weaksauce.




> Bent Lightning(as in not real lightning) is a different story, but any high-level Naruto character could dodge it without too much trouble.


 Fixed.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Not that Ozai can actually win, I just like to nitpick but:
> 
> Katon jutsus in general are utterly worthless in the Narutoverse. *The only katon jutsu that's ever actually done damage to its target is Amaterasu,* and even that is weaksauce.
> 
> ...



And Sasukes Katon he preped for Kirin. And Asuma's ash Katon.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 26, 2009)

So the instances where katons actually did damage can be counted on one hand.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 26, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> So the instances where katons actually did damage can be counted on one hand.



Itachi was making craters with his Katon lol. Katon are just easier to dodge. I mean you have Gama burning Manda's replacement, Jiraiya's Hermit mode Katon vaporizing stone, etc.


----------



## drunken lee (Aug 27, 2009)

sasuke wins because he' faster ,has stronger techs 

only chance ozai realy has is try to hit sasuke with his lighting but i doubt he will hit because of sharingan prediction


----------



## vagnard (Aug 27, 2009)

lol

Even powered by the comet Ozai's fire hardly had enough concusive force to damage Sasuke at all. Just see the part when Ozai was smashing constantly Aang's little rock sphere and practically needed 15 fire blasts (you can actually count it) to destroy it. 

Hell during the whole fight Ozai's blasts hardly damaged the rock formations in the area. 

Take for example Sasuke's katons against Itachi that were destroying solid concrete roof like nothing and the blast continued until it reached the sky. 






Pre-timeskip Sasuke was tanking Kyuubi Naruto's blows smashing him against a mountain. 

No contest. Meteor or not... Sasuke speedblitzs Ozai and kill him before he can even blink. Then he proceeds to do the same to the rest of Avatarverse and travel to the past and kill the previous avatars too.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Just GTFO. Comet Ozai was facing Avatar State Aang, all of that Earthbending had the force of ASS behind it. Not even Comet Fireblasts can break through that.

Ozai does uses Firebending. KN and Sasuke both die painful deaths. GG Sauce.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 27, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Just GTFO. Comet Ozai was facing Avatar State Aang, all of that Earthbending had the force of ASS behind it. Not even Comet Fireblasts can break through that.
> 
> Ozai does uses Firebending. KN and Sasuke both die painful deaths. GG Sauce.



Give me a proof that earth controlled through earthbending is more powerful than just regular earth or shut up.

Besides the blasts not only didn't damaged Aang's sphere but hardly damaged the rock formations in the surroundings. See the fucking fight again and go cry to another place.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

vagnard said:


> Give me a proof that earth controlled through earthbending is more powerful than just regular earth or shut up.



Let's see. Earth. It sits there. Earthbending. Can be used as a shield, with layers of rock, and launched. The force makes it > normal Earth.



> Besides the blasts not only didn't damaged Aang's sphere but hardly damaged the rock formations in the surroundings.



They didnt damage Aang's sphere? That's cuz he was IN AS MODE. What do you not get?

It hardly ever hit the rock formations as the majority of Ozai's attacks were neutralized by Aang.



> See the fucking fight again and go cry to another place.



I'll take you up on that offer, but only if you stop sucking Sasuke's cock


----------



## vagnard (Aug 27, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Let's see. Earth. It sits there. Earthbending. Can be used as a shield, with layers of rock, and launched. The force makes it > normal Earth.



Again. No proof. The sphere was barely bigger than Aang. It's not excuse to not be destroyed after 15 blasts. The roof destroyed by Sasuke's katon was bigger than that tiny layer of rock. 





Cubey said:


> They didnt damage Aang's sphere? That's cuz he was IN AS MODE. What do you not get?



Check the fight again. Aang wasn't in Avatar mode when he created a sphere while defending of Ozai's blasts. 

See the fucking fight before posting on a battledom. 

Link removed

5:35. Aang creates a defensive rock sphere that takes Ozai around 15 fire blasts to destroy it. 



Cubey said:


> It hardly ever hit the rock formations as the majority of Ozai's attacks were neutralized by Aang.



False. See the same video. 

3:28 and 3:51. Ozai hits rock directly with his fire blasts and doesn't do shit to them. 

4:01. Ozai hits Aang with a fire blast against a rock and the impact doesn't even scratch the rock. 

4:22. Ozai use LIGHTING BENDING and he can't even destroy a shitty rock pillar. Kirin can blow up a mountain. 

Try again. 



Cubey said:


> I'll take you up on that offer, but only if you stop sucking Sasuke's cock



Maybe after you spit Ozai's semen out of your mouth, tard.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah. vagnard shows his face in the OBD again.  Oh, the memories.



vagnard said:


> lol
> 
> Even powered by the comet Ozai's fire hardly had enough concusive force to damage Sasuke at all. Just see the part when Ozai was smashing constantly Aang's little rock sphere and practically needed 15 fire blasts (you can actually count it) to destroy it.
> 
> Hell during the whole fight Ozai's blasts hardly damaged the rock formations in the area.



Ok, I will concede that Ozai's blasts didn't do all that much damage to the rock formations.  However, Aang's rock sphere is not a good example. Just previously Ozai smashed through a rock wall Aang had raised With one blast.  Obviously, Aang was reinforcing the rock shell's durability with earthbending.

Also, luckily for Ozai fire doesn't normally do most damage through explosion- it does it with heat.  Sasuke has no heat resistance to speak of so regardless of his durability if he gets caught in Ozai's fire he's toast, literally.



> Take for example Sasuke's katons against Itachi that were destroying solid concrete roof like nothing and the blast continued until it reached the sky.



A SINGLE katon.  I'd count as far more impressive Iroh's blast that busted through the wall of Ba-Sing-Se.  Since Ozai is on Iroh's level, I wouldn't put it past him to be able to do something similar, at least on Sasuke's level.



> Pre-timeskip Sasuke was tanking Kyuubi Naruto's blows smashing him against a mountain.



Ok- Ozai was tanking AS Aang's blows that were smashing him against rock pillars.  Your point?



> No contest. Meteor or not... Sasuke speedblitzs Ozai and kill him before he can even blink. Then he proceeds to do the same to the rest of Avatarverse and travel to the past and kill the previous avatars too.



If Ozai has enough distance on him, Sasuke will die in his AoE attack.  If Sasuke's close enough, then yes, Sasuke does blitz.

However, if he tries to get the rest of the Avatarverse Hama and Katara bloodbend him.  Or Koh steals that emo face.  Or Iroh just kicks his ass.

To add insult to injury, if he tries going back in time Kyoshi drops an island on him.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 28, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Lol at Sasuke destroying a mundane roof. Ozai burned down a country - he wins.



No. He didn't. 



Cubey said:


> And that sphere is in AVATAR FUCKING STATE. It's the strongest shit in Avatarverse. Get your facts right.
> 
> Idiot



Idiot. Are you even Avatar fan?. See the fucking episode again. I'm talking about the ROCK sphere... not the last sphere he created using all elements. I was nice enough to put the time there. 



Cubey said:


> You forget Aang was holding the earth sphere together from the inside as well



He was holding the pieces together. That doesn't mean the material itself is invincible. Gokuryuka would turned that ball into dust. 



Cubey said:


> Not once. The blasts disperse in the air or are blown out by Aang's bending. And it isnt as if he's trying to kill these irrelevant rocks



Idiot. I'm talking about the times Aang evaded Ozai. 

Ozai was using his full strength to beat Aang yet the times he misfired those blasts didn't even destroyed the rock pillars. 




Cubey said:


> 3:51 - 3:53 : Pillar of rock catches fire.4:07 More pillars catch fire.



Catch fire =/= destroying a pillar. We were talking about concusive force. 




Cubey said:


> That wasnt even 4:01.



Yes. It was. See the fucking episode again. I guess you never really paid attention to the series and you are talking out of your ass. 



Cubey said:


> At 4:10 he hits Aang with fire. Aang holds the earth together



He still should be able to pulverize the rock whatever Aang is holding the rocks together or not if his fire had enough concusive force. I mean I'm sure the concrete rock destroyed by Sasuke was more compressed given it had no fisure at all yet Gokuryuka destroyed it like butter. 




Cubey said:


> 4:30 Casual Lightning Bending sinks a pillar of rock, same height, if not higher than the Kirin mountain. Kirin is a one-shot mountain buster. Lightning is a non stop buster of similar level.



The same size as Uchiha mountain?. LOL Get fucking glasses. 

Besides the pillars were slim as hell. At best they were 3-6 meters of diameter. Kirin pulverized an whole fucking mountain. 

And certain it wasn't "casual lightning bending". It's the only type of lightning bending we have seen to be pulled in the series. Probably it was the most powerful one due the comet. 



Cubey said:


> Lol, I dont even suck Ozai. I prefer Pein :ho



Clearly you do if you believe an Avatar character can beat a high tier Naruto character.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 28, 2009)

vagnard said:


> He was holding the pieces together. That doesn't mean the material itself is invincible. Gokuryuka would turned that ball into dust.
> 
> ...
> 
> He still should be able to pulverize the rock whatever Aang is holding the rocks together or not if his fire had enough concusive force. I mean I'm sure the concrete rock destroyed by Sasuke was more compressed given it had no fisure at all yet Gokuryuka destroyed it like butter.



I'll say it again since you seem to have ignored my post.

Aang's rock sphere is not a good example. Just previously Ozai smashed through a rock wall Aang had raised with one blast. Obviously, Aang was reinforcing the rock shell's durability with earthbending.



> Besides the pillars were slim as hell. At best they were 3-6 meters of diameter. Kirin pulverized an whole fucking mountain.



Kirin pulverized a hollow, steep hill.  Hardly a mountain.



> And certain it wasn't "casual lightning bending". It's the only type of lightning bending we have seen to be pulled in the series. Probably it was the most powerful one due the comet.



Well, Ozai shoots lightning with both hands, unlike Azula and Ozai, who do it with one hand.  That differentiates it.  Also, Ozai does it much faster than either of them, which justifies saying "casually".


----------



## vagnard (Aug 28, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Ah. vagnard shows his face in the OBD again.  Oh, the memories.



Who are you?. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> Ok, I will concede that Ozai's blasts didn't do all that much damage to the rock formations.  However, Aang's rock sphere is not a good example. Just previously Ozai smashed through a rock wall Aang had raised With one blast.  Obviously, Aang was reinforcing the rock shell's durability with earthbending.



That was due Aang didn't rised the wall in time the first time. It was never stated earthbending makes rocks harder they naturally are. It just control them. They don't reinforce rocks with chakra like Gaara does with sand. All Aang was doing was held a bunch of rocks together that should be pulverized easily given how many times Ozai attacked it and how close he was. Gokuryuka only took 1 blast to go through a solid rock roof way wider than Aang's shield. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> Also, luckily for Ozai fire doesn't normally do most damage through explosion- it does it with heat.  Sasuke has no heat resistance to speak of so regardless of his durability if he gets caught in Ozai's fire he's toast, literally.



Since when heat resistance is different from durability for the skin. Because if you only talk about heat he endured C0 for a few seconds that probably packs more heat power than all fire bending of Avatar put together. Maybe you are talking about catching fire... but we have seen that fire bending never burned anyone alive in the whole series. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> A SINGLE katon.  I'd count as far more impressive Iroh's blast that busted through the wall of Ba-Sing-Se.  Since Ozai is on Iroh's level, I wouldn't put it past him to be able to do something similar, at least on Sasuke's level.



Sadly we are talking about Ozai here. You can't use other characters feats like Iroh's just because you "believe" he would be able to do the same. Obviously he wasn't given how most of the pillars of rocks were immune to Ozai's firebending. You have to provide actual video of Ozai doing something on that scale or it's a moot point. Period. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> Ok- Ozai was tanking AS Aang's blows that were smashing him against rock pillars.  Your point?



Mountains > pillars



Manwë Súlimo said:


> If Ozai has enough distance on him, Sasuke will die in his AoE attack.  If Sasuke's close enough, then yes, Sasuke does blitz.



Proof that Ozai can oneshot someone with his AoE attack please. Specially a superhuman like Sasuke that has been tanking all kinds of powerful blasts in his series. 

I don't see Ozai even catching Sasuke's at all. 



That's Sasuke moving outside of Deidara's blast with his speed that has way more concusive force than Ozai's fire given it actually destroy the ground instead just burn a landscape with trees. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> However, if he tries to get the rest of the Avatarverse Hama and Katara bloodbend him.  Or Koh steals that emo face.  Or Iroh just kicks his ass.



Hama and Katara aren't fast enough to react to Sasuke speed who would just teleport behind them. Besides they need full moon to bloodbend someone. 

Koh and Iroh can't do shit to a post time skip Sasuke who isn't gimped by retarded OBM rules. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> To add insult to injury, if he tries going back in time Kyoshi drops an island on him.



Kyoshi never showed the ability to lift an island. She just separated a bit of the continent an pushed it into the sea. Try again.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 28, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I'll say it again since you seem to have ignored my post.



I didn't ignored your post. I answering the other first. 



Manw? S?limo said:


> Aang's rock sphere is not a good example. Just previously Ozai smashed through a rock wall Aang had raised with one blast. Obviously, Aang was reinforcing the rock shell's durability with earthbending.



I already answered this. Aang didn't have time to protect himself the first time. 

It was never stated you can reinforce rock durability with earth bending. Proof please. 



Manw? S?limo said:


> Kirin pulverized a hollow, steep hill.  Hardly a mountain.





How it was hollow?. We saw the fucking boulders flying everywhere. 

Itachi and Sasuke were fighting on a fortress on the top of it. 



Manw? S?limo said:


> Well, Ozai shoots lightning with both hands, unlike Azula and Ozai, who do it with one hand.  That differentiates it.  Also, Ozai does it much faster than either of them, which justifies saying "casually".



I'm talking about power. It looks exactly the same. It can't be compared to the raw power of Sasuke's raitons that actually pierce solid rock like butter, can cut bijuu's tentacle like nothing or bust a mountain.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 28, 2009)

vagnard said:


> Who are you?.



Four words:  Fire Nation invades Narutoverse.

If you don't remember that then you just have bad memory.



> That was due Aang didn't rised the wall in time the first time. It was never stated earthbending makes rocks harder they naturally are. It just control them. They don't reinforce rocks with chakra like Gaara does with sand. All Aang was doing was held a bunch of rocks together that should be pulverized easily given how many times Ozai attacked it and how close he was. Gokuryuka only took 1 blast to go through a solid rock roof way wider than Aang's shield.



No, it's clear that Aang raises the wall, the fire hits it, and the next thing we see is Aang falling off the cliff.  It's never stated that earthbenders reinforce rock defenses, and most likely they usually don't, it's just that in this case there is nothing else logical to assume.  If Ozai blasted through the rock wall with a single blast whereas with it took numerous blasts for the rock shell we must assume the shell was more durable than the wall.  Since there's no apparent difference in the material the wall and shell were composed of, then we must assume Aang made the shell more durable via earthbending.



> Since when heat resistance is different from durability for the skin. Because if you only talk about heat he endured C0 for a few seconds that probably packs more heat power than all fire bending of Avatar put together. Maybe you are talking about catching fire... but we have seen that fire bending never burned anyone alive in the whole series.



What's CO?

Heat resistance is way separate from durability.  Bullets go straight through asbestos coats, while someone wearing a kevlar vest will still be cooked by a flamethrower.

Firebending's never been shown fully burning people alive in the show, but the results of normal firebending on people are clear.  It's a foregone conclusion that Ozai with comet power could burn normal people to a crisp.



> Sadly we are talking about Ozai here. You can't use other characters feats like Iroh's just because you "believe" he would be able to do the same. Obviously he wasn't given how most of the pillars of rocks were immune to Ozai's firebending. You have to provide actual video of Ozai doing something on that scale or it's a moot point. Period.



It's a weak point, I'll admit.  Just keep in mind Ozai's goal was to kill Aang, not blow up rock pillars.



> Mountains > pillars



Again, Sasuke does not bust mountains.



> Proof that Ozai can oneshot someone with his AoE attack please. Specially a superhuman like Sasuke that has been tanking all kinds of powerful blasts in his series.



Are you... seriously suggesting Ozai can't kill people with his attack that burns down large segments of forest?



> I don't see Ozai even catching Sasuke's at all.



If he has enough distance.



> *snip*
> 
> That's Sasuke moving outside of Deidara's blast with his speed that has way more concusive force than Ozai's fire given it actually destroy the ground instead just burn a landscape with trees.



Ok, now how large was this blast?



> Hama and Katara aren't fast enough to react to Sasuke speed who would just teleport behind them. Besides they need full moon to bloodbend someone.



If Sasuke's busy killing other people from the verse then yes Katara and Hama can tag him.



> Koh and Iroh can't do shit to a post time skip Sasuke who isn't gimped by retarded OBM rules.



Seeing how Iroh's a lightning timer, yes, yes he can.



> Kyoshi never showed the ability to lift an island. She just separated a bit of the continent an pushed it into the sea. Try again.



She still showed the ability to move an island.  If she lifts a chunk of land half that size it's still well enough to crush Sasuke.



> How it was hollow?. We saw the fucking boulders flying everywhere.
> 
> Itachi and Sasuke were fighting on a fortress on the top of it.



Let me direct you to this thread.  Ironically, the Sasuke "respect thread" is where this argument gets refuted.

Specifically, in this post, this post and this post.



> I'm talking about power. It looks exactly the same. It can't be compared to the raw power of Sasuke's raitons that actually pierce solid rock like butter, can cut bijuu's tentacle like nothing or bust a mountain.



No, Ozai's comet-powered lightning was much more explosive than Azula's lightning (which has broken through solid rock and gouged a hole in a cliffside).

"Pierce solid rock"- ok, no more impressive than Avatarverse lightning.

"Cut a bijuu's tentacle"- Ok, what are Hachibi's durability feats regarding the tentacles?

"Bust a mountain"- an exaggeration.  Besides, it's explicitly stated that Kirin is not Sasuke's own power, he's just manipulating a stormcloud.  His normal raitons are nowhere near as powerful (or fast).


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 28, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Seeing how Iroh's a lightning timer, yes, yes he can.



I'm sorry, but this feat has been debunked many, many times.  Please stop bringing it up:

1.  Iroh began his movements before the lightning struck, meaning that he couldn't have reacted to it since it hadn't yet appeared.

2.  The lightning was juxtaposed against rain and people moving at normal speed, and was found greatly lacking.  



> She still showed the ability to move an island.  If she lifts a chunk of land half that size it's still well enough to crush Sasuke.



She was able to move it across the ocean.  It never separated from the planet's crust.  Greatest shown *lifting* or *airborne* rock feat were those large statues she moved around.





> Let me direct you to this thread.  Ironically, the Sasuke "respect thread" is where this argument gets refuted.
> 
> Specifically, in this post, this post and this post.



No, the argument gets debated.  And quite poorly at that.

While it may not be a full mountain, it's still a very large rock formation with an impressively large temple atop it.  There's no indication that the rock formation was hollow, with the so called "foundation" being a piece of the temple's remains from the top of the formation.

One does not usually make a hollow temple, which has no entrance, and is then covered with rock and dirt with rows of trees planted on top.





> No, Ozai's comet-powered lightning was much more explosive than Azula's lightning (which has broken through solid rock and gouged a hole in a cliffside).
> 
> "Pierce solid rock"- ok, no more impressive than Avatarverse lightning.
> 
> ...



His raiton can pierce steel and paralyze people.  He also has a ranged raiton that's made from pure lightning chakra and has insane precision.  He also has his ranged sword attack.




IMO, unless Ozai starts with general knowledge of Sasuke's abilities and starts more than 200 meters away, he gets caught in a genjutsu and is promptly slaughtered or incapacitated.

Otherwise Sasuke should be able to avoid a general AoE attack via doton jutsu (which even Naruto is capable of), the transportation jutsu he, Oro and Kabuto used to escape Naruto and comp, or via a snake summon shield.  Manda could also play a large role in the fight, given that he can kawarimi his entire body with a shed skin, and get Sasuke in range for an easy kill from below.

I think genjutsu would give Sasuke a big enough opening though.  He should be able to take this fight at least 8/10 times.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 28, 2009)

> Pre-timeskip Sasuke was tanking Kyuubi Naruto's blows smashing him against a mountain.



Its considered tanking if it _doesn't_ harm you. ¬_________________¬

Now had you said a CS Sasuke tanked KN1's punch, you'd be right.




> Then he proceeds to do the same to the rest of Avatarverse and travel to the past and kill the previous avatars too.



Think of it like this. When it comes to the Avatars they're like Rinnegan users without the powers of the paths and the ability to use the Yin-Yang chakra type.

I mean without comets at most Avatar-verse people can do B-Ranked jutsu some maybe above [thats a small amount, though] and avatars well have a tendency to use in Naruto-verse standards A- S Ranked elemental jutsu on a regular basis. Even more so S-Ranked in the avatar state.

They have access to all elements [chances are some fire benders in the past lives have lightning], except all the elemental fusions of course except ice but that really isn't fused.

Well no offense but this is rather as some say a 'tardish' comment from you since you're basically saying Sasuke can solo many Avatars whom are equivalent to Nagato in Naruto without Pain's jutsu or Yin-Yang chakra attacks. Lets say the elemental attacks were so powerful that the author had to ensure Nagato didn't fight our main character whose actually considered to be stronger than Sasuke.

So you'd be right on the most part save the whole Sasuke soloing all the avatars.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 28, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm sorry, but this feat has been debunked many, many times.  Please stop bringing it up:
> 
> 1.  Iroh began his movements before the lightning struck, meaning that he couldn't have reacted to it since it hadn't yet appeared.
> 
> 2.  The lightning was juxtaposed against rain and people moving at normal speed, and was found greatly lacking.



1.  So, he was preparing himself for the move.  Logical, since lightning had already struck the ship.

2.  Doesn't matter if the animators messed up, it's still lightning.



> She was able to move it across the ocean.  It never separated from the planet's crust.  Greatest shown *lifting* or *airborne* rock feat were those large statues she moved around.



Um.. move an island, it kind of has to be separated from the crust- unless you are trying to say she moved the whole continental plate.



> No, the argument gets debated.  And quite poorly at that.
> 
> While it may not be a full mountain, it's still a very large rock formation with an impressively large temple atop it.  There's no indication that the rock formation was hollow, with the so called "foundation" being a piece of the temple's remains from the top of the formation.



There's a wall still standing in the middle of ground zero of the blast.  That means that, whatever the nature of the hill was, the lightning only damaged the hollowed-out part.



> One does not usually make a hollow temple, which has no entrance, and is then covered with rock and dirt with rows of trees planted on top.



One does not usually make temples that hang underneath cliffsides.  That doesn't stop such things from existing in fiction.

It may be some sort of ancient step pyramid, which became overgrown with trees over time. It wouldn't be much different from Central and South American pyramids, which are often little more than man-made mounds of dirt.  Whatever the hill is, it's obviously not natural, and not just at the top.



> His raiton can pierce steel and paralyze people.



Normal firebending, waterbending, and _airbending_ can pierce steel to some degree.  To what degree can Sasuke?



> He also has a ranged raiton that's made from pure lightning chakra and has insane precision.  He also has his ranged sword attack.



Ok.



> IMO, unless Ozai starts with general knowledge of Sasuke's abilities and starts more than 200 meters away, he gets caught in a genjutsu and is promptly slaughtered or incapacitated.



200 meters may be pushing it, but I generally agree.



> Otherwise Sasuke should be able to avoid a general AoE attack via doton jutsu (which even Naruto is capable of),



What was that you said earlier about other characters' feats being non-applicable?



> the transportation jutsu he, Oro and Kabuto used to escape Naruto and comp,



Interesting.  What's the scan?



> or via a snake summon shield.



It still burns.



> Manda could also play a large role in the fight, given that he can kawarimi his entire body with a shed skin, and get Sasuke in range for an easy kill from below.



Manda's kinda dead...



> I think genjutsu would give Sasuke a big enough opening though.  He should be able to take this fight at least 8/10 times.



I agree.  I just don't wank Sasuke to the level you do.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 28, 2009)

vagnard said:


> Kirin can blow up a large hill.


Fixed.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 28, 2009)

Cubey said:


> 4:30 Casual Lightning Bending sinks a pillar of rock, same height, if not higher than the Kirin mountain. Kirin is a one-shot mountain buster. Lightning is a non stop buster of similar level.



You might want to watch that again.

Aang actually lifts up that rock with earthbending and blocks Ozais lightning with it, then drops it. The lightning had nothing to do with it.



Manwë Súlimo said:


> 1.  So, he was preparing himself for the move.  Logical, since lightning had already struck the ship.
> 
> 2.  Doesn't matter if the animators messed up, it's still lightning.



They didn't mess up. It's been consistently slow through the entire story. So whether it's lightning or not, it's slower than real world lightning. (I don't think you realise how ridiculously fast that is)


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2009)

vagnard said:


> No. He didn't.



LOL WUT? And you're talking how I dont watch the series. He destroyed the Earth Kingdom to become the Pheonix King, you moron 



> Idiot. Are you even Avatar fan?. See the fucking episode again. I'm talking about the ROCK sphere... not the last sphere he created using all elements. I was nice enough to put the time there.



Lol. See when Aang tries to use Earth to defend himself and Ozai casually destroys it. This is before Aang goes into the Earth armor.

lol no. That rock was being held together by Aang's bending as well.



> He was holding the pieces together. That doesn't mean the material itself is invincible. Gokuryuka would turned that ball into dust.



The material insnt invincible, yeah, and? It still wont be broken through if someone's bending it together.

Yeah, and I'm sure Amaterasu could fry Thanos as well 



> Idiot. I'm talking about the *times Aang evaded Ozai.*
> 
> Ozai was using his full strength to beat Aang yet the times he misfired those blasts didn't even destroyed the rock pillars.



You're really stupid arent you? EVADE means to dodge. If he DODGED those attacks, then they just disperse in the air.



> Catch fire =/= destroying a pillar. We were talking about concusive force.



lol GTFO. You were just saying how the fire didnt do anything to those pillare. Now that I prove it set them on fire, you change to destroying force.



> Yes. It was. See the fucking episode again. I guess you never really paid attention to the series and you are talking out of your ass.



I never paid attention and am supporting it. That makes sense.

And it wasnt even 4:01 you retard, it was 4:10. Learn to tell time.



> He still should be able to pulverize the rock whatever Aang is holding the rocks together or not if his fire had enough concusive force. I mean I'm sure the concrete rock destroyed by Sasuke was more compressed given it had no fisure at all yet Gokuryuka destroyed it like butter.



Lol. That concrete was a mundane roof with no force holding it together. Ozai rapes Sasuke for the 50000 time.



> The same size as Uchiha mountain?. LOL Get fucking glasses.
> 
> Besides the pillars were slim as hell. At best they were 3-6 meters of diameter. Kirin pulverized an whole fucking mountain.



I specifically said HEIGHT because I knew you would think I said "size". Geez. I fucking say *height*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Height is the measurement of vertical distance, but has two meanings in common use. It can either indicate how "tall" something is, or how "high up" it is. For example one could say "That is a tall building", or "That airplane is high up in the sky". These can both be referred to as the height of the object, as in "The height of the building is 50 m" or "The height of the airplane is 10,000 m". When used to describe how high something like an airplane or mountain peak is from sea level, height is more often called altitude. Height is measured along the vertical (y) axis between a specified point and another point.






AND YOU STILL FUCKING SAY SIZE.



> And certain it wasn't "casual lightning bending". It's the only type of lightning bending we have seen to be pulled in the series. Probably it was the most powerful one due the comet.



He was still doing it as easy as breathing. And of course. That's why we are debating Comet Ozai.



> Clearly you do if you believe an Avatar character can beat a high tier Naruto character.



Sasuke = Hinata level

And a high tier Avatar character can beat a high tier Naruto character.


Jeez, why the fuck were you even born? 

Just do us a favor and die already


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> You might want to watch that again.
> 
> Aang actually lifts up that rock with earthbending and blocks Ozais lightning with it, then drops it. The lightning had nothing to do with it.



You can still see fire erupt where the lightning hit the rock.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Aug 28, 2009)

and Ozai wins this fight ,im only in the need to say that he can fire and lighning without much efort,that sasuke cant do,the sharingan its not like Bradly from fullmetal alchemist precog,this have been explained b4 and ozai wont give sasuke time to do things like amateratsu that can blow him,Ozai haves more ranged atacks and more firepower,plus sasukes durability its not that good,its inconsistent


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 28, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> You might want to watch that again.
> 
> Aang actually lifts up that rock with earthbending and blocks Ozais lightning with it, then drops it. The lightning had nothing to do with it.



But you have to think, why did Aang drop the pillar?  Because the lightning knocked it back.  So, instead of knocking down a pillar that was standing still, he knocked down a pillar that was moving forward!

It takes a rock pillar to block lightning from Ozai.  That's still more than Sasuke can manage.



> They didn't mess up. It's been consistently slow through the entire story. So whether it's lightning or not, it's slower than real world lightning. (I don't think you realise how ridiculously fast that is)



If you're going to argue that the Avatarverse's physics are different than ours, then why not say the people are just faster instead of the lightning slower?


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> You can still see fire erupt where the lightning hit the rock.



Point being...? He still didn't knock down or come close to destroying it.



Manwë Súlimo said:


> But you have to think, why did Aang drop the pillar?  Because the lightning knocked it back.  So, instead of knocking down a pillar that was standing still, *he knocked down a pillar that was moving forward!*



No he didn't don't make stuff up. Aang just dropped it because Ozai could (and did) fly around and and shot at him again.



> It takes a rock pillar to block lightning from Ozai.  That's still more than Sasuke can manage.



He could just summon a snake to block it or simply you know, dodge it like Aang did. (not like that's a hard thing)



> If you're going to argue that the Avatarverse's physics are different than ours, *then why not say the people are just faster instead of the lightning slower?*



Because you can clearly see it's not on the animation. I find it amazing how you keep denying this though.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 29, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> 1.  So, he was preparing himself for the move.  Logical, since lightning had already struck the ship.



Still means he wasn't reacting to the lightning.  If anything he was able to sense it coming (as such a thing is even possible in the real world).



> 2.  Doesn't matter if the animators messed up, it's still lightning.



As mentioned, it's been consistently slower than real lightning.  And given that killing a fish can darken the moon and stop the tides, I wouldn't hold all elements in the Avatar verse against their real world counterparts.



> Um.. move an island, it kind of has to be separated from the crust- unless you are trying to say she moved the whole continental plate.



Just as Toph moves the entire continental plate when moving some earth that's not detached from the ground?




> There's a wall still standing in the middle of ground zero of the blast.  That means that, whatever the nature of the hill was, the lightning only damaged the hollowed-out part.



That makes absolutely no sense.  Just looking at the scans shows the outer portions of the hill being blasted apart.

And as I stated, that wall likely came from the temple on top of the hill.  Look at the rest of the rubble on the ground and the way it landed.



> One does not usually make temples that hang underneath cliffsides.  That doesn't stop such things from existing in fiction.
> 
> It may be some sort of ancient step pyramid, which became overgrown with trees over time. It wouldn't be much different from Central and South American pyramids, which are often little more than man-made mounds of dirt.  Whatever the hill is, it's obviously not natural, and not just at the top.



Either way, it's a large solid stone structure (with a temple on top).  That got blasted to bits by Kirin.



> Normal firebending, waterbending, and _airbending_ can pierce steel to some degree.  To what degree can Sasuke?



To the point where it's like cutting through paper?  It showed no resistance



> What was that you said earlier about other characters' feats being non-applicable?



Are you confusing me with someone else ?



> Interesting.  What's the scan?







> It still burns.



Yes, I'm sure the snake will be damaged, as it was after Deidara's attack.  It's just a throwaway defense anyways.



> Manda's kinda dead...



Good point.  Didn't really read the OP.



> I agree.  I just don't wank Sasuke to the level you do.



I'm sorry, but the only character I've ever exaggerated on was Vampire Hunter D...no, his feats are just so out there that they seem like exaggeration .


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Point being...? He still didn't knock down or come close to destroying it.



His lightning still damaged it and wouldve killed Aang, just like it would Sasuke.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> His lightning still damaged it and wouldve killed Aang, just like it would Sasuke.



Sasuke can just channel the lighting into his sword or diffuse it.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> Sasuke can just channel the lighting into his sword or diffuse it.



Sasuke uses Raiton to channel into his sword. This is real lightning, like Kirin, and you saw how much prep that needed 

How would he diffuse it exactly?


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Sasuke uses Raiton to channel into his sword. This is real lightning, like Kirin, and you saw how much prep that needed
> 
> How would he diffuse it exactly?



Real lighting or not, if it manages to hit Sasuke(it wont) he can channel it through his sword. 

the members we all know.
the members we all know.

Note how his sword was glowing after he was hit by the Raiton.

And Sasuke diffused the lightning when Killer Bee struck him with the seven swords. _"With Orochimaru gone, shouldn't we expect it to take a bit longer?"_

Regardless of Karin healing him that attack was supposed to be a 1-hit.

Also, the ONLY difference between real lightning and "jutsu" lightning in Naruto is the power(speed to a degree, remember Kakuzu's lightning was blitzing team 10) and the lack of chakra use needed. Other than that they're the same.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> Real lighting or not, if it manages to hit Sasuke(it wont) he can channel it through his sword.
> 
> the members we all know.
> the members we all know.
> ...



Sasuke first used his own Raiton to power up his own sword.



> And Sasuke diffused the lightning when Killer Bee struck him with the seven swords. _"With Orochimaru gone, shouldn't we expect it to take a bit longer?"_
> 
> Regardless of Karin healing him that attack was supposed to be a 1-hit.
> 
> Also, the ONLY difference between real lightning and "jutsu" lightning in Naruto is the power(speed to a degree, remember Kakuzu's lightning was blitzing team 10) and the lack of chakra use needed. Other than that they're the same.



_"With Orochimaru gone, shouldn't we expect it to take a bit longer?"_

Real lightning cant be channeled into anything. That's Raitons, and only because Kusanagi is compatable with chakra. There has never been any indication that anything other Raiton can be done by Sasuke (not including Kirin) and if he can it's not be fast enough.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> *Sasuke first used his own Raiton to power up his own sword.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No he didnt, look at the scan again. Sasuke charged with a regular Kusanagi. Shi was testing Sasuke's affinity to lightning, which is why he comments on his affinity after Sasuke is hit with the water surge, which should've have electrocuted him.
The Akatsuki Fanclub

Real lighting is channeled through plenty of things... where you got that from I don't know. Lightning is electricity, which by extension is just a flow of electrons. If you have something that can conduct the electricity (metal) then you will be able to channel said lightning(lightning rods).


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 29, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Because you can clearly see it's not on the animation. I find it amazing how you keep denying this though.



I'm not denying the animation.  I'm just asking, if you're going to conclude that Avatarverse's physics are wrong, what's to say the people and everything else are faster instead of the lightning slower?




Kage no Yume said:


> Still means he wasn't reacting to the lightning.  If anything he was able to sense it coming (as such a thing is even possible in the real world).



What?  He prepares the move, but he still has to intercept the lightning.  He still has to react.



> As mentioned, it's been consistently slower than real lightning.  And given that killing a fish can darken the moon and stop the tides, I wouldn't hold all elements in the Avatar verse against their real world counterparts.



 The fish thing is specifically supposed to be supernatural.  You can't just go calling anything in a fiction containing magic, well, magical, without unless it's stated to be.

Otherwise, Ron Weasley's red hair is magic!



> Just as Toph moves the entire continental plate when moving some earth that's not detached from the ground?



What?  It's physically impossible to move something from another thing if they're physically attached.  She may move it right along the ground, but there's nothing holding the earth she moves and the ground together. 



> That makes absolutely no sense.  Just looking at the scans shows the outer portions of the hill being blasted apart.



Ok, the outer portions of the hollow part.   Your point?



> And as I stated, that wall likely came from the temple on top of the hill.  Look at the rest of the rubble on the ground and the way it landed.



A wall, fully upright, _connected to a foundation,_ right in the middle of where an explosion happened?

Think about that for a minute.



> Either way, it's a large solid stone structure (with a temple on top).  That got blasted to bits by Kirin.



Solid?  Hardly.




> To the point where it's like cutting through paper?  It showed no resistance



Yes, waterbending has shredded through steel.  BTW, can you post a scan?



> Are you confusing me with someone else ?



  Yes, yes I am.  That's what I get for running NF with sigs and avatars disabled.

My point was you can't use another character's feat for a technique that the character in question has never done.



Right, removed from the context.  Now can you post a link to the rest of the chapter?



> Yes, I'm sure the snake will be damaged, as it was after Deidara's attack.  It's just a throwaway defense anyways.



And Sasuke will be cooked too.



> I'm sorry, but the only character I've ever exaggerated on was Vampire Hunter D...no, his feats are just so out there that they seem like exaggeration .



Ok, sorry, I was confusing you with vagnard.   Didn't mean what I said. (I was confused that "vagnard" was saying Sasuke would take it 8 out of 10 times.  He would just say 10 out of 10.



Marth6789 said:


> Real lighting or not, if it manages to hit Sasuke(it wont) he can channel it through his sword.
> 
> *Jiraya_Ero_Senjin*
> *Jiraya_Ero_Senjin*
> ...



And since the people doing these techniques have no destruction feats to speak of, the feat of Sasuke deflecting them is kinda worthless.  For all we know, they could just electrocute people. rather than cause a large explosion like Avatarverse lightning.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

You don't need destruction feats to channel lightning.
Anyways Sasuke is faster, stronger, has better fire and lightning techs. He wins.


----------



## Thugnificent1234 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tsukiyomu.
Link removed

Sasuke tanked an explosion that big twice. 
Doton Ninjutsu,
Link removed

Nothing Ozai can do will kill Sasuke before the Sauce slices off Ozai's head.
His chidori sword extends 15-20 meters.
Link removed


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> No he didnt, look at the scan again. Sasuke charged with a regular Kusanagi. Shi was testing Sasuke's affinity to lightning, which is why he comments on his affinity after Sasuke is hit with the water surge, which should've have electrocuted him.
> CBC#82 Cuz Revy's stunning with her luv glue-gunning 8===============D~~~
> 
> Real lighting is channeled through plenty of things... where you got that from I don't know. Lightning is electricity, which by extension is just a flow of electrons. If you have something that can conduct the electricity (metal) then you will be able to channel said lightning(lightning rods).



Bottom middle panel

That was Sasuke's own Raiton.

Yah that's true 

But he'd get electrocuted by it, as it isnt his own chakra


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Bottom middle panel
> 
> That was Sasuke's own Raiton.
> 
> ...



Well lookie thar! Point still stands though cause the jutsu was deactivated and Sasuke channeled the lightning from shi into his sword and and around his body as a discharge or else he woulda been fucked.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 29, 2009)

Fire Lord Ozai from avatar? lol Sasuke wins easily.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 29, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> What?  He prepares the move, but he still has to intercept the lightning.  He still has to react.



By intercept, you mean absorb the lightning by having his hand up, move at absolutely normal speeds to point in another direction, then have the lightning move out of him?  

It's not as though the move requires him to move as fast as or faster than the lightning.  He just has to have his hand in the right direction.



> The fish thing is specifically supposed to be supernatural.  You can't just go calling anything in a fiction containing magic, well, magical, without unless it's stated to be.
> 
> Otherwise, Ron Weasley's red hair is magic!



Just going by the animation.  Just as people go by the manga scans.



> What?  It's physically impossible to move something from another thing if they're physically attached.  She may move it right along the ground, but there's nothing holding the earth she moves and the ground together.



That still doesn't imply that she can lift an entire island.



> Ok, the outer portions of the hollow part.   Your point?
> 
> A wall, fully upright, _connected to a foundation,_ right in the middle of where an explosion happened?
> 
> ...



As I stated before, the arguments you quoted were ridiculous.  There's no evidence that the stone structure under the temple was hollow, and the shape and casing of the structure indicates otherwise.

The so called "foundation" was a piece of the temple that happened to land in that position:



Just look at the direction the Uchiha symbol is facing (not vertical as it would be in a vertical foundation), and note the amount of rubble and how it's scattered around.

It was a temple (a large one) on top an even larger solid stone structure.



Also, the implications of Kirin itself show that a direct lightning attack on Sasuke could be redirected or easily survived by him.  Surprised that wasn't mentioned yet .



> Yes, waterbending has shredded through steel.  BTW, can you post a scan?





Lightning chakra > Steel.



> Yes, yes I am.  That's what I get for running NF with sigs and avatars disabled.
> 
> My point was you can't use another character's feat for a technique that the character in question has never done.



Or feats that don't exist except via a number of extrapolations.



> Right, removed from the context.  Now can you post a link to the rest of the chapter?



How is such a thing removed from the context?  It was a jutsu they used to leave the Konoha nin, a transportation jutsu.  



> And Sasuke will be cooked too.



Just as he was on fire like his snake?



> Ok, sorry, I was confusing you with vagnard.   Didn't mean what I said. (I was confused that "vagnard" was saying Sasuke would take it 8 out of 10 times.  He would just say 10 out of 10.



It happens.

Anyways, that's given a distance of around 200 yards (with no knowledge, since it wasn't mentioned in the OP).  If they start at the usual OBD placement (50 ft), then Ozai stands much less of a chance (I'd say that would be a clear 10/10 for Sasuke).



> And since the people doing these techniques have no destruction feats to speak of, the feat of Sasuke deflecting them is kinda worthless.  For all we know, they could just electrocute people. rather than cause a large explosion like Avatarverse lightning.



Heh, as I mentioned above, Sasuke managed to channel/deflect most of the damage from Kirin.  No lightning in the avatar verse comes even close to that.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 29, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I'm not denying the animation.  I'm just asking, if you're going to conclude that Avatarverse's physics are wrong, *what's to say the people and everything else are faster instead of the lightning slower?*



That makes a whole lot of sense


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> Well lookie thar! Point still stands though cause the jutsu was deactivated and Sasuke channeled the lightning from shi into his sword and and around his body as a discharge or else he woulda been fucked.



Lightning CHAKRA. Not real lightning. Sasuke already explained the difference between the two so you're just denying facts.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Lightning CHAKRA. Not real lightning. Sasuke already explained the difference between the two so you're just denying facts.



And he explained a difference in power... and you manipulate lightning chakra to MAKE LIGHTNING. The elements are exactly the same except for a power difference that is dependent on chakra.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> And he explained a difference in power... and you manipulate lightning chakra to MAKE LIGHTNING. The elements are exactly the same except for a power difference that is dependent on chakra.



lolwut. Kirin was used because he was out of chakra. He needed a bunch of prep to set it up. At most, all he did was guide it. And how will he channel the lightning unto his sword without being electrocuted. This is real lightning, not lightning chakra, which Sasuke said is a mere pseudo element. Meaning if anyone from the Narutoverse created actual lightning, anyone who used it would die >_>

Good luck trying to guide the lightning like he did with Kirin. This is Ozai's lightning. He has better control over it than Sasuke. And yes, Raikiri can cut through a lightning bolt. But he's supposed to cut through 10 lightning bolts consecutively, without getting tired or dying of chakra exhaustion? lol. GG Sauce.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cubey said:


> lolwut. Kirin was used because he was out of chakra. He needed a bunch of prep to set it up. At most, all he did was guide it. And how will he channel the lightning unto his sword without being electrocuted. This is real lightning, not lightning chakra, which Sasuke said is a mere pseudo element. Meaning if anyone from the Narutoverse created actual lightning, anyone who used it would die >_>
> 
> Good luck trying to guide the lightning like he did with Kirin. This is Ozai's lightning. He has better control over it than Sasuke. And yes, Raikiri can cut through a lightning bolt. But he's supposed to cut through 10 lightning bolts consecutively, without getting tired or dying of chakra exhaustion? lol. GG Sauce.



So your argument is that Ninjas in Naruto cannot create lightning because it would kill them? And that Sasuke cannot redirect Ozai's lightning?

Concession accepted, you have not shown how Sasuke cannot simply channel Ozai's lightning into hos sword or as a discharge. Its within his powers. Not that he needs to as he can just speed blitz.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 29, 2009)

So we're all agreed that Ozai wins on account of Sasuke killing himself.

Actually I don't even know why this is still going on. Sasuke's got the clear advantage. The OP made sure of that because he was butthurt that Ozai won the last matchup.


----------



## Plague (Aug 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So we're all agreed that Ozai wins on account of Sasuke killing himself.
> 
> Actually I don't even know why this is still going on. Sasuke's got the clear advantage. *The OP made sure of that because he was butthurt that Ozai won the last matchup*.




Ozai only won the last match up because he had a one sided advantage. You know, you aren't very smart. Plus, Sasuke was at a HUGE disadvantage in that fight. 

So I let Sasuke have all his abilities, and Ozai have all of his. The meteor doesn't count because its not part of Ozai. HE CAN'T USE IT ALL THE TIME. But ass hurt avatards like you have a hard time letting that sink in. 

I enjoy reading your posts because its funny seeing you try to pretend to be smart, but we all know you aren't. Why the hell are you even in this thread? You don't like me, you don't like the topic, you don't even argue correctly. you just say:

"Dur, hur, durhur, Sasuke kills himself!"

LMFAO! A pre-schoolers got more sense than you! LOL! XD! LMFAO

So why are you here again? Flamebaiting? Or are you purposefully trying to make yourself look like a fool!? XD!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 30, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> You don't need destruction feats to channel lightning.
> Anyways Sasuke is faster, stronger, has better fire and lightning techs. He wins.



No-limits fallacy.  You can't say Sasuke can channel large amounts of lightning based on an unquantifiable channeling feat.  Otherwise, it could be argued that Sasuke could redirect lightning from Enel, or Storm, when plain common sense says he can't.



Kage no Yume said:


> By intercept, you mean absorb the lightning by having his hand up, move at absolutely normal speeds to point in another direction, then have the lightning move out of him?
> 
> It's not as though the move requires him to move as fast as or faster than the lightning.  He just has to have his hand in the right direction.



The move requires his hand to be in a location to intercept the lightning.  It's made clear that if a firebender can't control the lightning (ie can't keep up with it) he gets toasted.



> Just going by the animation.  Just as people go by the manga scans.



Ok.  Now what about the animation suggests it's supernatural?



> That still doesn't imply that she can lift an entire island.



No, but it does imply that she can lift something smaller but still huge (like a mountain, which Kyoshi Island has several of)



> As I stated before, the arguments you quoted were ridiculous.  There's no evidence that the stone structure under the temple was hollow, and the shape and casing of the structure indicates otherwise
> The so called "foundation" was a piece of the temple that happened to land in that position:
> 
> 
> ...



How can a wall land fully upright in the middle of an explosion, at a perfect 90 degree angle to a flat piece that appears to be a foundation?  I'm still waiting for you to explain that.

this

The foundation may be cracked and littered with rubble, but it's still the remains of a foundation

However, I will admit that, hill buster or large building buster, Kirin will still kill Ozai if Sasuke tags him with it.



> Also, the implications of Kirin itself show that a direct lightning attack on Sasuke could be redirected or easily survived by him.  Surprised that wasn't mentioned yet .



How so?  So he manipulates the electric charge with chakra to prepare it as an attack.  It doesn't mean he can spontaneously take control of a lightning attack on him.



> Lightning chakra > Steel.



Right, a puny kunai.  Hardly impressive.



> Or feats that don't exist except via a number of extrapolations.




You still have no proof of Sasuke ever using a doton, so we can't assume he can.  Otherwise, Iroh can fly w/ comet power, because every other firebender on his level can!




> How is such a thing removed from the context?  It was a jutsu they used to leave the Konoha nin, a transportation jutsu.



Was it Sasuke's or Orochimaru's?



> Just as he was on fire like his snake?



Depends on how big the attack was that the snake blocked.



> It happens.
> 
> Anyways, that's given a distance of around 200 yards (with no knowledge, since it wasn't mentioned in the OP).  If they start at the usual OBD placement (50 ft), then Ozai stands much less of a chance (I'd say that would be a clear 10/10 for Sasuke).



Yeah, probably, due to sp33dbl1tz.



> Heh, as I mentioned above, Sasuke managed to channel/deflect most of the damage from Kirin.  No lightning in the avatar verse comes even close to that.



Again, what?  Do you have scans to support this?



Nihonjin said:


> That makes a whole lot of sense



Do you have reason to believe one over the others.



			
				Rosuto_and_Meshi said:
			
		

> So I let Sasuke have all his abilities, and Ozai have all of his. The meteor doesn't count because its not part of Ozai. HE CAN'T USE IT ALL THE TIME. But ass hurt avatards like you have a hard time letting that sink in.



I'd like to point out that we haven't actually SEEN Ozai fight without the comet, so we can't quantify him without it.  That's why any fight with Ozai needs to have the comet on so we can assess his power.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> So your argument is that Ninjas in Naruto cannot create lightning because it would kill them? And that Sasuke cannot redirect Ozai's lightning?



GEt this through your peanut sized head: Raiton =/= Real lightning. asuke dies of electrocution trying to channel that shit.



> Concession accepted, you have not shown how Sasuke cannot simply channel Ozai's lightning into hos sword or as a discharge. Its within his powers. Not that he needs to as he can just speed blitz.



lolwut? He's not even in Genjutsu range, he's gonna speed blitz how? Sasuke dies a painful death deserving of a failchia pet. GG Sauce.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 30, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Ok.  Now what about the animation suggests it's supernatural?



The fact that it's a billion times slower than _real_ lightning.



> Yeah, probably, due to sp33dbl1tz.



Or Genjutsu to slow torture or whatever else Sasuke feels like doing to him.



> Do you have reason to believe one over the others.



Do you honestly want me to explain why it's more logical to assume the lightning is slower rather than the entire world (including rain, dust, clouds, wind and old ladies etc) being as fast as lightning? For real? Come on now, that's a ridiculous argument you're trying to make.



Cubey said:


> lolwut? He's not even in Genjutsu range, *he's gonna speed blitz how?* Sasuke dies a painful death deserving of a failchia pet. GG Sauce.



By stabbing Ozai through the heart as soon as the fight starts? He doesn't need genjutsu for that. Or did you forget Sasuke's way too fast for Ozai to even see ...?


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> By stabbing Ozai through the heart as soon as the fight starts? He doesn't need genjutsu for that. Or did you forget Sasuke's way too fast for Ozai to even see ...?



Umm, he's not blitzing from 50 something range.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 30, 2009)

> Ozai only won the last match up because he had a one sided advantage.



This thread is just as one sided as that one, you hypocrite.



> You know, Ono, you are very sexy and smart



Thank you but you're not my type.



> Plus, Sasuke was at a HUGE disadvantage in that fight.



And Ozai's at a huge disadvantage in this one thanks to the lack of the Comet.

Good job on the whole impartiality thing.




> So I let Sasuke have all his abilities, and Ozai have all of his. The meteor doesn't count because its not part of Ozai. HE CAN'T USE IT ALL THE TIME




The comet is usually counted as part of Ozai's repertoire because it is with the coimet that he has shown most of his feats.



> But ass hurt avatards like you have a hard time letting that sink in.



There's not a single part of that sentence that is true.




> I enjoy reading your posts because its fun for me, Rosuto_and_Meshi, to pretend to be smart, even though I, Rosuto_and_Meshi, so clearly am not.



Indeed.



> Why the hell are you even in this thread?


 Shits and giggles.



> You don't like me, you don't like the topic, you don't even argue correctly.



Why argue when the winner is clearly Sasuke?



> LMFAO! A pre-schooler's got more sense than me, Rosuto_and_Meshi! LOL! XD! LMFAO



It would seem so.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 30, 2009)

even if sasuke's maximum speed was HALF of mach 1, that is still faster than the entire avatarverse. this should be an easy speedblitz considering nothing in the last episodes showed any kind of speed from him even WITH his comet enhanced powers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2009)

What is half of Mach 1? 

EDIT: Google to the rescue!

Mach 1 = 761.207051 mph


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 31, 2009)

mach 1 is around 760 miles per hour or around 365 meters per second.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 31, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> The move requires his hand to be in a location to intercept the lightning.  It's made clear that if a firebender can't control the lightning (ie can't keep up with it) he gets toasted.



No.  If the firebender isn't able to clear his mind, or channel the lightning in the proper path he gets toasted.  Nothing to do with speed or reaction.  He just needs to have his mind cleared, and his hand in the right general direction.

Even in real life one would be able to intercept lightning in that fashion, given that the lightning would go for the highest point in the general area (i.e. the hand pointed straight at the sky).  And if the lightning isn't going to hit one's general area, then the technique isn't needed.



> Ok.  Now what about the animation suggests it's supernatural?



The fact that it moved at a much slower speed when compared to the speed of the rainfall.



> No, but it does imply that she can lift something smaller but still huge (like a mountain, which Kyoshi Island has several of)



Again, best lifting feat were those large stones.  So that's what we go off of.

If we were discussing the Avatar separating a piece of land from a larger one into the ocean, then that feat would be applicable.  Or if it involved moving earth within a larger body of water.



> How can a wall land fully upright in the middle of an explosion, at a perfect 90 degree angle to a flat piece that appears to be a foundation?  I'm still waiting for you to explain that.



Well, seeing as how the symbol is crooked, the wall didn't really land at a 90 degree angle did it?



> Konohagakure Ruins
> 
> The foundation may be cracked and littered with rubble, but it's still the remains of a foundation



As I mentioned before, the symbol is crooked:



I thought we already concluded that the stone structure below the temple could have been man made.  All evidence still points to it being a solid stone structure however, unless you would care to point out the entrance or what was beneath the temple?




> However, I will admit that, hill buster or large building buster, Kirin will still kill Ozai if Sasuke tags him with it.





> How so?  So he manipulates the electric charge with chakra to prepare it as an attack.  It doesn't mean he can spontaneously take control of a lightning attack on him.



But he still survived the attack at near ground zero.  Thus he has some sort of defense against lightning, even on that level.  And it's not as though Ozai is very subtle when charging up an electrical attack, so reacting to it shouldn't be a problem.



> Right, a puny kunai.  Hardly impressive.



With no resistance.  Either way, it should be able to cut through whatever defenses Ozai has.



> You still have no proof of Sasuke ever using a doton, so we can't assume he can.  Otherwise, Iroh can fly w/ comet power, because every other firebender on his level can!



And again, moving a land mass horizontally with vertical support from the earth beneath it does not mean she can lift a mountain up..



> Was it Sasuke's or Orochimaru's?



Ah, so that's what you meant.  

Well, Kabuto could do something similar as well: C1 Fish

But other than that we'd have to refer to the databook.



> Depends on how big the attack was that the snake blocked.



Konohagakure Ruins
Konohagakure Ruins



His CS2 survived a much bigger one:

It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...


And it took something on this level just to take off one of his wings:

It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...



> Yeah, probably, due to sp33dbl1tz.



Not to mention being able to pull of stuff like this while under Deidara's watch:

It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...
It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...
It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...
It really is amazing how similiar the Egyptian creation mythos is with Judaism and Christianity...



People have said that Ozai might be put down by a windmill shuriken.  They weren't joking.



> Again, what?  Do you have scans to support this?



He only guided the real lightning bolt to the temple.  He was there, on the temple, guiding it when it struck.  Ergo, he must have some way to survive real lightning even if it's on that level.  And it couldn't have missed him completely given his proximity and the size of the blast.  Even if he was controlling it, it still must have engulfed him.

Furthermore, Sasuke was able to take control of the massive amount of lightning created by the clouds:

Link removed
Link removed

Since firebenders have next to no control of lightning (they can only create the charge and discharge it, or redirect it through a certain path in their body and discharge it), and Sasuke can just raise his hand and manipulate tons of it while very low on chakra, lightning against Sasuke is a very bad idea for benders.  

Especially since, as I said before, Ozai isn't exactly subtle when charging it.  Sasuke might even be able to wrest it out of Ozai's control before he even fires it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 31, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> even if sasuke's maximum speed was HALF of mach 1, that is still faster than the entire avatarverse. this should be an easy speedblitz considering nothing in the last episodes showed any kind of speed from him even WITH his comet enhanced powers.



You consider flying around with jets coming from your feet not fast...

Anyway I'm done with this thread; I already admitted from the start that Ozai loses so any other discussions are rather pointless.

We already KNOW that Sasuke's a piece of crap.  It's just that Avatar is one of the few verses he can beat the majority of characters in.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Umm, he's not blitzing from 50 something range.



Yes, he is. Casually at that.



Manw? S?limo said:


> You consider flying around with jets coming from your feet not fast...



Compared to regular humans? Yes. Compared to Sasuke? No, not at all.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Yes, he is. Casually at that.



You heavily overrate Sasuke my friend. He isnt that fast. When he met Naruto,  their distance was only one or meters. Sasuke couldnt even blitz Deidara and Tobi, so there you go.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> You heavily overrate Sasuke my friend. He isnt that fast. When he met Naruto, their distance was only one or meters. *Sasuke couldnt even blitz Deidara and Tobi, so there you go.*



Yeah, if Sasuke can't blitz Deidara and Madara then no way he can blitz Ozai because he's faster and has a better reaction speed, right?[/sarcasm] I don't know what you're smoking Cubey, but I suggest you stop because seems to be killing your brain cells.

Anything as fast as or faster than weightlessly is too much for Ozai to even dream of reacting to. Even when they start 50 meters apart.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Yeah, if Sasuke can't blitz Deidara and Madara then no way he can blitz Ozai because he's faster and has a better reaction speed, right?[/sarcasm] I don't know what you're smoking Cubey, but I suggest you stop because seems to be killing your brain cells.
> 
> Anything as fast as or faster than weightlessly is too much for Ozai to even dream of reacting to. Even when they start 50 meters apart.



Deidara is no speed domen. Not even close. And he couldnt even blitz him from just a few feet away. lol at him blitzing Ozai from 50 meters apart.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Deidara is no speed domen. Not even close. And he couldnt even blitz him from just a few feet away. lol at him blitzing Ozai from 50 meters apart.



 He fucking blitzed Tobi. Deidara got out of the way because he blitzed tobi. Deidara has reaction speeds to keep up with Sasuke though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> mach 1 is around 760 miles per hour or around 365 meters per second.


 
Mach 1 = 340.29 m / s


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Deidara is no speed domen. Not even close. And he couldnt even blitz him from just a few feet away. lol at him blitzing Ozai from 50 meters apart.



He's fast enough to not get utterly destroyed by Gaara's sand and he's fast enough not to get blitzed by Sasuke (who's faster than weightless Lee). So I'm not sure what makes you think Deidara's slow, but it can't be good for you.

So again, yes he will blitz the crap out of Ozai from 50 meters. Heck, you could make it 100 meters and he would still blitz the fuck out of him.

Get it through your thick skull that Ozai's a regular human (peak human at best) in terms of speed and reaction.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Marth6789 said:


> He fucking blitzed Tobi. Deidara got out of the way because he blitzed tobi. Deidara has reaction speeds to keep up with Sasuke though.



He didnt blitz Tobi. Tobi tanked it cuz he knew it wouldnt work. Deidara just loldodged like nothing, he wasnt blitzed.



Nihonjin said:


> He's fast enough to not get utterly destroyed by Gaara's sand and he's fast enough not to get blitzed by Sasuke (who's faster than weightless Lee). So I'm not sure what makes you think Deidara's slow, but it can't be good for you.



Anyone who isnt  fodder can not get destroyed by Gaara's sand. Sasuke isnt faster than Lee, and that not-getting-blitzed-by-Sasuke feat doesnt count as it's one of the things we're debating.



> So again, yes he will blitz the crap out of Ozai from 50 meters. Heck, you could make it 100 meters and he would still blitz the fuck out of him.



Omg. That is just 

No seriously, 

Sasuke isnt blitzing anyone from 50 meters away, let alone 100 meters away. I guess you think he could outrun Bankai Ichigo too, huh? 



> Get it through your thick skull that Ozai's a regular human (peak human at best) in terms of speed and reaction.



And Sasuke's what, supersonic?

Lol, Sasuke is peak human, too, at best, subsonic.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> He didnt blitz Tobi. Tobi tanked it cuz he knew it wouldnt work. *Deidara just loldodged like nothing*, he wasnt blitzed.



Which is exactly why he commented on Sasuke's speed, right?



> Anyone who isnt  fodder can not get destroyed by Gaara's sand.



Kimimaro? (And Deidara fought against a stronger Gaara)



> *Sasuke isnt faster than Lee*, and that not-getting-blitzed-by-Sasuke feat doesnt count as it's one of the things we're debating.



What the hell are you talking about? Sasuke was already as fast as weightless Lee during his fight with Gaara (he got that fast in 1 month), so logically after training with Orochimaru for years he got _a lot_ faster (him blitzing Naruto supports this), then add CS2 and he utterly stomps on Lee in the speed department.




> I guess you think he could outrun Bankai Ichigo too, huh?



Yeah, easily. And he'd blitz Flash as well and can kill Galactus with his new Sharingan. [/sarcasm]

No he cannot outrun Ichigo, he cannot blitz Deidara or Madara. But how exactly does that help your argument when Ozai isn't even remotely close to their level of speed and reaction?



> Lol, Sasuke is peak human



Are you retarded?


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Which is exactly why he commented on Sasuke's speed, right?



So he's fast, that doesnt mean he can blitz anyone at any time.



> Kimimaro? (And Deidara fought against a stronger Gaara)



Kimimaro wasnt destroyed by his sand, he died of adisease.



> What the hell are you talking about? Sasuke was already as fast as weightless Lee during his fight with Gaara (he got that fast in 1 month), so logically after training with Orochimaru for years he got _a lot_ faster (him blitzing Naruto supports this), then add CS2 and he utterly stomps on Lee in the speed department.



So. Lee got faster too.



> Yeah, easily. And he'd blitz Flash as well and can kill Galactus with his new Sharingan. [/sarcasm]
> 
> No he cannot outrun Ichigo, he cannot blitz Deidara or Madara. But how exactly does that help your argument when Ozai isn't even remotely close to their level of speed and reaction?



He doesnt need reaction speed first of all. All he has to do is create a shield of fire to protect himself  Sasuke cant penetrate without getting roasted and he can just safely fry the entire battlefield.



> Are you retarded?



Sasuke is at most subsonic


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Not really.
> 
> If they start close to each other the fight will be over before it even begins due to Genjutsu. And if they start further away, Sasuke could:
> 
> ...



True, sasuke would rape ozai. People seem to conveniently forget his MS jutsus (which btw he won't need against ozai) and his normal sharingan genjutsu as well. Sasuke would speed blitz ozai before ozai even has time to react. The comet really ain't gonna help here.

The naruto manga hate here is very evident. The hebetudinous minds of these kids in the battledome are incapable of making any rational posts that are free from their bias, stupidity and hate.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So he's fast, *that doesnt mean he can blitz anyone at any time.*



I never said that. He obviously can't blitz people faster than him or equal in speed. But he can blitz people significantly slower than him, like Ozai.



> Kimimaro wasnt destroyed by his sand, he died of adisease.



He got blitzed by Gaara's sand, which is what we're talking about.



> So. Lee got faster too.



Pre-skip Sasuke gained Lee's speed in a month while Lee had to train for years to gain it. Do you honestly think he improved more than Sasuke during the time-skip (even though Sasuke has more talent, a greater motivation and a better teacher)?

And if you won't accept that, then show me speed feats of Lee post-skip? Until you do, we'll go by his pre-skip feats, which means Sasuke's faster.



> He doesnt need reaction speed first of all.







> *All he has to do is create a shield of fire to protect himself*



Like he did against...?



> Sasuke is at most subsonic



I'm kind of bored now by how ridiculous you are. I don't think I'll bother replying anymore.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

I realize I'm not making a dent in this debate, so I'm done with this thread


----------



## Plague (Sep 1, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sorry for my inconceivable amounts of fail Rosuto. Maybe someday I'll be as awesome and fucking extreme as you! Since i'm such a loser, I try to act smart but you saw right through it, and in turn i admit to fail.



LMFAO, thats what i thought trick! Sasuke one panels!


----------

